# egg donor



## MrsPepperpot (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anybody know how long after giving birth you can be an egg donor?


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Hi MrsPepperpot.  I dont have answer, but i am going for initial appointment(want to donate) next week. Can ask for you. I am in Scotland.


----------



## MrsPepperpot (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Elka!

I have recently had a successful cycle through Ninewells and would like to be a donor


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

My girl is nearly 18 month and we r not ready to try again yet. So i thought i will try to help someone in between. 
I am in Aberdeen, but we cycled in Emirates, so its all new here. If its going to work, might do eggshare when we ready too.


----------

